# Laptop under 55K strictly.



## vinayjamwal (Jan 16, 2016)

hey guys i am posting this on behalf of my friend,who happens to be a automation engineer. 

1)Budget-*55K strictly*

2)size-14 to 15"

3)mostly gaming,for programming for Rockwell or Siemens software.  

4)Configuration:he is aiming for *i5 processor strictly* because other processor cause problem with his software(don,t know why) 

5)Brands: no preference

6)Screen resolution:1080p 
Battery backup:2 hours
Purchase place: Online flipkart or snapdeal.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2016)

Ask him to get this:
Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay

and add another 4 GB/ 8 GB ram stick as required.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 16, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask him to get this:
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay
> 
> and add another 4 GB/ 8 GB ram stick as required.



Add an ssd for 6 k
1080p screen for $60


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Add an ssd for 6 k
> 1080p screen for $60



768p screen should be enough for playing games on med-high settings on 950M . 1080p might cause some games to lag on high settings.

(NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - NotebookCheck.net Tech)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 16, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask him to get this:
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay
> 
> and add another 4 GB/ 8 GB ram stick as required.



Add an ssd for 6 k
1080p screen for $60


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2016)

1080p screen is worth it, even if it lags for gaming, he can still enjoy 1080p movies and more space = more productivity\

Remember that the laptop has "seller" warranty, not manufacturer's warranty


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> 1080p screen is worth it, even if it lags for gaming, he can still enjoy 1080p movies and more space = more productivity\
> 
> Remember that the laptop has "seller" warranty, not manufacturer's warranty



Yeah 1080p display is an absolute delight in my laptop(Y500) while browsing internet, even though I cannot play new games on 1080p(FIFA 15 runs at 1080p ultra though). Still I wont recommend changing screen after buying a laptop

Seller warranty of that ASUS is a problem

- - - Updated - - -

How about this one?
*paytm.com/shop/p/asus-r510jx-dm230t-90nb08xj-m03330-core-i7-4th-gen-4-gb-1-tb-39-62-cm-15-6-windows-10-2-gb-black-red-LAPASUS-R510JX-LAPT946664B636F4?psearch=organic%7Cundefined%7Casus%20r510jx%7Cgrid

It has 1080p screen + i7 + GTX950M + manufacturer warranty
After cashback, effective price is 55k (Also seller rating is good)

If your friend wants i5 only, then check this one
HP Pavilion 15-ab029TX Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1-2 GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab029TX Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1-2 GB Graphic

8GB RAM costs 3-3.5k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2016)

^

Don't recommend a laptop with 940m since OP has a budget for a laptop with 950m.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 
> Don't recommend a laptop with 940m since OP has a budget for a laptop with 950m.



I was just showing options

Asus one from ebay has seller warranty.... Many people won't buy laptop from Paytm....


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanx *SaiyanGoku* for your input but he is strictly looking for i5 processor.HE will not go gor any i7 processor.

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I was just showing options
> 
> Asus one from ebay has seller warranty.... Many people won't buy laptop from Paytm....



thanx *anupam* he wants laptop with i5 procssor only. As u have suggested above the laptop has 940m can you suggest any 950m with i5.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> Thanx *SaiyanGoku* for your input but he is strictly looking for i5 processor.HE will not go gor any i7 processor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Those ULV i5 processors are crap out of the box.

Forget AAA games you won't be able to use high intensive softwares in the Adobe family after a year.

That's why the people here are insisting on HQ or M processors which aren't available in i5 and only i7.


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 18, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Those ULV i5 processors are crap out of the box.
> 
> Forget AAA games you won't be able to use high intensive softwares in the Adobe family after a year.
> 
> That's why the people here are insisting on HQ or M processors which aren't available in i5 and only i7.



yeah i know that but what about my friend,he has clearly said he can not afford to have i7 machine because some of his Automation software do conflict system with i7 processor that will hinder his productivity.He wants i5 only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> yeah i know that but what about my friend,he has clearly said he can not afford to have i7 machine because some of his Automation software do conflict system with i7 processor that will hinder his productivity.He wants i5 only.



Mention all the softwares he will be using which (supposedly) conflict with i7. 

I doubt any software which runs ok on an i5 would be hindered because of i7. Also, don't focus too much on i5 or i7. It all comes down to the specific models of the respective CPU's. If he had used those softwares on an ULV i7 (i7 *****U*), most of which are underclocked dual core processors, no wonder he is insisting on an i5.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> yeah i know that but what about my friend,he has clearly said he can not afford to have i7 machine because some of his Automation software do conflict system with i7 processor that will hinder his productivity.He wants i5 only.



Can u name those softwares?


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 18, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Can u name those softwares?



okay let me ask him.then i will update you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> Thanx *SaiyanGoku* for your input but he is strictly looking for i5 processor.HE will not go gor any i7 processor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Nothing in your budget... There's one from Dell with i5 6th gen & GTX960M at 80k

Some softwares might conflict with i7 ULV processors as those are dual core whereas desktop ones are quad core. The laptops with i7 which we are suggesting have quad core CPU

Still mentioning those softwares would be helpful for us


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 19, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Nothing in your budget... There's one from Dell with i5 6th gen & GTX960M at 80k
> 
> Some softwares might conflict with i7 ULV processors as those are dual core whereas desktop ones are quad core. The laptops with i7 which we are suggesting have quad core CPU
> 
> Still mentioning those softwares would be helpful for us



Some add on of "RSLogix 5000"


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> Some add on of "RSLogix 5000"



In a forum its mentioned that it is Win10 specific issue
Windows 10 Rockwell Software - PLCS.net - Interactive Q & A


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 19, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> In a forum its mentioned that it is Win10 specific issue
> Windows 10 Rockwell Software - PLCS.net - Interactive Q & A



Even I Googled same content. Now i am also unsure about his problem.It seems to be compatibility issue of OS not processor.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask him to get this:
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay
> 
> and add another 4 GB/ 8 GB ram stick as required.



What about the warranty of this laptop do asus India support it.Any one has previous buying experience with this seller.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2016)

vinayjamwal said:


> Even I Googled same content. Now i am also unsure about his problem.It seems to be compatibility issue of OS not processor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



As the seller is mentioning seller warrranty, so I think Asus India won't provide warranty (seller is reputed one though)

Go for Asus R510JX from Paytm, which I mentioned earlier (10k cashback in Paytm wallet, which can be transferred to bank or just use it )


----------



## vinayjamwal (Jan 20, 2016)

thanx everyone for your valuable suggestions.


----------

